# Fairytale’s give birth to Monsters [emoji304][emoji48]



## AdelevdWalt (2/4/19)

Gooood Vapei.... i mean good evening! 

Long story short: i bought myself an Eleaf iStick Nowos, the Dazzling one you know? As is my personality! 

The one that not only smelled of doughnuts and looked like a unicorn dancing in the clouds!!(Afrikaans and i say to myself giggling: excuse the pun)

It was sweet and easy and fun and the least dangerous etc etc apparently a beginner vape

So that little unicorn decided, seeing it looked so hot, to melt on the insides as well... yeah i know.., heartbreaking ain’t it?

Sooo this little piggy went to the market after a week of punishing and depriving myself of anything nice, just throwing an internal tantrum basically, for in reality possibly killing my Unicorn! 

And at this market, this little piggy, found a pair of big girl panties, put them on and in her, not the veterans’, opinion bought not a unicorn again, but a little monster! 

I made a Vandy Vape Pulse X 90w Limited Edition, with its little Pulse X RDA hat, the happiest little mod in Benoni! 
BECAUSE I LOVE IT!!!!

But....Big But... seeing as I only started in December and my unicorn could only power on/off, decide on its energy level and... ok that’s pretty much it!!

I’m not sure i know how to properly find my little monster’s true potential! And what would that make of me??? Under utilization of such potential?? It makes me a bad person i would say! 


So i would like to request some advice on almost everything related to it... Batteries, coils, cotton, wire types, do’s and dont’s, the true quality, other atomisers, kits... should i hold it in my left or right hand and only smoke under a full moon? 

and oh yes, what other goodies can i spend all my money on? What do i need??

Please help this little piggy be the one who builds a house with reinforced concrete and not cotton !




Adelé van der Walt

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (3/4/19)

Lol @AdelevdWalt 
That was fun to read, haha

Congrats on the new device! Wishing you well

Where did you buy it? Did the people in the shop coil and wick it for you and show you how to refill and squonk it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (3/4/19)

Nice write up @AdelevdWalt but I am afraid that it remains a fairytale without pics.
I have the pulse 80w mod which I love but have no experience with the X RDA. A good second RDA, in my opinion, is the Recurve.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (3/4/19)

Most welcome to the forum @AdelevdWalt. Great introduction!

The Vandy Vape Pulse 80Ws are my workhorses. On top I have only Vapefly Galaxies bottom feed RDTAs, which are best suited for mouth to lung (MTL) vaping and have the advantage of a little tank, which makes squonking hassle free. If you prefer direct to lung (DL) vaping, I have heard good reports on the Recurve, which @Bulldog mentions above.

Picture:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (3/4/19)

Congrats, you now at the best place there is, squonking.
To give better advise you should first tell us what juices you like. There is a difference in setup if you like fruity menthol type juices and if you like more the custards, desserts etc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Hooked (3/4/19)

Love your humour @AdelevdWalt ! Is this the same mod which had problems with the USB port? If I remember correctly you've had it only a few months. There's no way that any mod should have a meltdown after such a short time!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AdelevdWalt (3/4/19)

Silver said:


> Lol @AdelevdWalt
> That was fun to read, haha
> 
> Congrats on the new device! Wishing you well
> ...



I have my moments... 
I purchased it at Vape King and yes they showed me the first coiling. I still need to attempt it personally though! 
The squoking, no, just asked and told how often, but i figured it out quickly after my first overflow lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AdelevdWalt (3/4/19)

Bulldog said:


> Nice write up @AdelevdWalt but I am afraid that it remains a fairytale without pics.
> I have the pulse 80w mod which I love but have no experience with the X RDA. A good second RDA, in my opinion, is the Recurve.



I didn’t want to show off but... you asked

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AdelevdWalt (3/4/19)

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @AdelevdWalt. Great introduction!
> 
> The Vandy Vape Pulse 80Ws are my workhorses. On top I have only Vapefly Galaxies bottom feed RDTAs, which are best suited for mouth to lung (MTL) vaping and have the advantage of a little tank, which makes squonking hassle free. If you prefer direct to lung (DL) vaping, I have heard good reports on the Recurve, which @Bulldog mentions above.
> 
> Picture:


Well thank you very much! And i love it! I have the Ello Duro RTA from the aforementioned dead unicorn and i found it just a little too big! So thank you for this advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cgs (3/4/19)

I started in mid-jan so this may be a bit of the blind leading the blind but here is where I’m at:

*Batteries* - for me, this is the most important thing. I always build around what my battery can handle.
Eg: for a 15A battery, I’ll build around 12/13A giving the battery some headroom. Regulated or not.

Go here and familiarize yourself with this.
https://www.steam-engine.org/ohm.html

EG: Here is a 15A battery build (for my personal tastes but a few ways you can do this)

I know the batt. is 15A so I calculate at 13A. I know the voltage of the batt is 4.1V
(Need lower ohms? Go for a higher amp batt.)




So with the above calculation, work around 0.3Ω

Keep an eye on that power section. I like to either go up or down 10watts from that depending on the juice.
Everything in nature is about balance isn’t it. Use the above inputs and take you mod down to 20 watts or up to 80 watts and you will notice the imbalance.
Working near and around the wattage given to me by the calc has given me a good vape time after time.
You’ll eventually find your comfort zone.

*coils / wire types* - not sure if you’re looking for pre-built or you like to play with wire - like me. Again, personal but I use ni80 because when I go into a store it’s always what they have. This is going to be lot’s of trial and error so have fun with it. Don’t be in a hurry to get to your destination - enjoy the journey. You can get one of those cheap sets that has different winds, gauges etc for a start and progress.

Also, for coil winding - play with this: https://www.steam-engine.org/wirewiz.html from there you can work out what wire at what gauge can give you the ohms you’re looking for. Note, this section is for single coil so if you're going to dual coil - half the result.

*Cotton* - bacon seems the one everybody digs. As long as its pharmaceutical grade - no worries. Im using octo-cotton at the moment - not bad.

*Left / Right hand?* Which ever hand is not holding the beer 


Items to consider:

*Battery charger* - get a good one. I have the Nitecore and they’re great.

*Tools* - Wotofo and Coil Master have decent entry kits - I have one that has the essentials (tweezers, scissors, cutters) . You can get better tools as you progress.

*Squonk* bottle: fill 80% - then pinch a little so liquid goes to the top almost - put the tube/lid on while still squeezing, let go the pinch.
Helps the juice not get everywhere.
OR you can get re-filler bottle/flask. Has a 510 on it so you screw it onto your mod like you would an atomizer - fill the squonk bottle without removing it.

Scout the forums for second hand gear. This will lead to experience with different style decks and building at a fraction of the cost. Once you REALLY love something then get a new one if you so desire.

I feel like I might have over answered but there it is.
Hope it helps.

EDIT: also try not to let your batteries go below the 3.7 to 3.6 volts mark. This helps with the battery life cycle.


E&OE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AdelevdWalt (3/4/19)

Hooked said:


> Love your humour @AdelevdWalt ! Is this the same mod which had problems with the USB port? If I remember correctly you've had it only a few months. There's no way that any mod should have a meltdown after such a short time!!


 That is correct yes!

It was just over 3 months old, and according to Vape King their warranty is only 3 months. I am in contact wit Eleaf too, but im not one to cause unnecessary problems and i think im already approached with caution after them telling me about the aforementioned warranty expiry and instinctively i asked: “but doesnt CPA say 6 months minimum?” She suddenly had a look of fear in her eyes as i probably unreasonably asked her a legal question hahaha.
But they wont even just check whether im at fault or its a factory defect because - no warranty! But anyway...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AdelevdWalt (3/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Congrats, you now at the best place there is, squonking.
> To give better advise you should first tell us what juices you like. There is a difference in setup if you like fruity menthol type juices and if you like more the custards, desserts etc.


I like the sweets like cotton candy and jelly etc. and then fruity, cherry, litchi, black currant and pineapple,except banana at this moment... but strangely enough not the cookie, deserty type! And a little ice at times every now and then...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)

AdelevdWalt said:


> That is correct yes!
> 
> It was just over 3 months old, and according to Vape King their warranty is only 3 months. I am in contact wit Eleaf too, but im not one to cause unnecessary problems and i think im already approached with caution after them telling me about the aforementioned warranty expiry and instinctively i asked: “but doesnt CPA say 6 months minimum?” She suddenly had a look of fear in her eyes as i probably unreasonably asked her a legal question hahaha.
> But they wont even just check whether im at fault or its a factory defect because - no warranty! But anyway...


That's bad! At which Vape King branch was this? Maybe @Stroodlepuff can assist?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/4/19)

AdelevdWalt said:


> That is correct yes!
> 
> It was just over 3 months old, and according to Vape King their warranty is only 3 months. I am in contact wit Eleaf too, but im not one to cause unnecessary problems and i think im already approached with caution after them telling me about the aforementioned warranty expiry and instinctively i asked: “but doesnt CPA say 6 months minimum?” She suddenly had a look of fear in her eyes as i probably unreasonably asked her a legal question hahaha.
> But they wont even just check whether im at fault or its a factory defect because - no warranty! But anyway...



I'd be really interested in knowing how Eleaf handles the situation. After all, this mod is quite new on the market so it's possible that other vapers have had the same problem.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (3/4/19)

Ok first you learned your lesson with onboard charging, so get an external charger. Vapeking has a Golisi i2 charger for R220 and its realy good and cam charge many different size batteries. Then make sure you have atleast 2 batteries so one cam charge and use other one.

Now the building. Never had a Pulse x rda, but I think its a dual coil. Dual coils are harder to build so I would suggest maybe first get a single coil rda, fruits, menthols candies etc, most people prefer higher ohms and lower watts, so for that also rather single coil. Many people like the Recurve, it has great flavour I just dont like that you have to squonk the while time, but its a great option. Other wise the Wasp nano is very cheap, easy build amd great flavour. From what you had before you can actually get any rda, they will all taste better.

Now the building is difficult. Are you going to build your own coils or buy ready made coils? If you buy ready made coils I would suggest get something in the range between 0.3-0.7ohms. The only tools you really need if you buy ready made coils is a wire cutter, scissors and ceramic tweezers.

Cotton there is many, but if you read the forum Cotton bacon V2 seems to be the favourite, not cotton bacon prime, cb v2

Now to place your coil and wick it is easy, search youtube for whatever atty you decide on and there will be many videos showing you step by step. Dont worry to much, your mod has protection, so it will show you if you do something wrong. If you keep to coils between 0.3-0.7ohm and check that the coils dont touch anything except where the screw down, there is not much else that can go wrong.

Then you about good to go. I think the pulse x has a bypass mode. So when you finished building, wicking and priming, put mod in bypass mode, press fire button and see what watts it shows. Now you will know more or less at what watts that specific coil must run amd can put your mod back into normal/power mode and play around at that wattage to see where is you happy place

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/19)

Good info @Jean claude Vaaldamme 

Just the ohms you mentioned was 30-70 ohms. 
Do you mean 0.3 to 0.7 ohms?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (3/4/19)

Silver said:


> Good info @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> 
> Just the ohms you mentioned was 30-70 ohms.
> Do you mean 0.3 to 0.7 ohms?


Eish yes dont know how that happened

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AdelevdWalt (3/4/19)

Comprehensive aint ya? Lol firstly ghank you for taking the time to write this up for me. 
You have answered some omthe questions that I normally try and ask in a Vape Shop but they dont always really listen or understand how confusing this actually is unless youre content with your twisp or smok pen! Not me, i always want more or challenging, even though i maybe dont have the best gear, i want to know how it works and i want to explore! 

Now suddenly i have to vent or “skinder” as we say, about individuals conducting 

So today i walked into a shop and Alberton and, wanted atleast one of the four consultants to acknowledge me... ghen maybe determine the best wire, gauge, ohm readers, cotton for my Vandy Vape Pulse 90w Limited Edition, with Pulse X RDA, he asks Vandy what? I looked at a He ohm mod in each ones hand, thought you condescending little shit but the I realised that having that big and expensive mod must compensate for the insecurities non-vape related Yes and at times i sound stupid, use incorrect terms etc due to a lack of knowledge and inexperience... now why would i ask those questions and then be told awwww you’re probably looking for a pre-built coils so they’re hundred and fifty rand EACH! Now when an afrikaans woman in a vape shop says “i beg you pardon?” Instead of swearing involuntarily, you know im shocked! It cant be... I need 2 to build one... This hi end vaper/salesman takes out a prebuilt vaporesso GTCell, RTA coil... 

Sarcastically i asked, can i build those with the items i asked you for? No, this you just screw in, prep and go, i asked would you please show me as this is my absolute first vape, dont even properly know how to turn it on, let alone, replace a coil, didnt even know you could get ones like those ...Now the need to show this gentleman that he just made a complete idiot out of himself in front of a proper nooby like me, just got the better of me! So i said im very protective of this, i’ll open it, so i did and said, taking off piece by piece of this RDA... “oooh i think you maybe have the wrong size as the holes here seem to be the ones that you can build with the goodies i asked for in the beginning, or am i wrong again?” 

So this guy gets quiet, then all defensive that I didn’t correct him in aiding to offer me the best service! I answered that he got value for his time because I took some of my time and I actually had to teach him a lesson that when youre condescending toeards a woman, dressed in a black fitted dress, louboutins on, red lips on par, just exiting court, you have a cobra in a vake tin. she may know little but maybe she’s mastered that if you cant dazzle with brilliance, baffle with bullshit and i have a 7 year degree in exactly that. 

And on my exit, i stopped and turned around and said, my i wonder what Vandy Vape will say about an authorised retailer, with stock on their shelves, hearing: “Vandy What...?” Let’s see shan’t we.. 

Silence.... lol!



cgs said:


> I started in mid-jan so this may be a bit of the blind leading the blind but here is where I’m at:
> 
> *Batteries* - for me, this is the most important thing. I always build around what my battery can handle.
> Eg: for a 15A battery, I’ll build around 12/13A giving the battery some headroom. Regulated or not.
> ...


most of


----------



## AdelevdWalt (3/4/19)

Vape King Benoni


Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That's bad! At which Vape King branch was this? Maybe @Stroodlepuff can assist?


----------



## AdelevdWalt (3/4/19)

Hooked said:


> I'd be really interested in knowing how Eleaf handles the situation. After all, this mod is quite new on the market so it's possible that other vapers have had the same problem.


Yeah, i just want to handle it correctly so i dont burn bridges. I will probably do proper research this weekend and then send a detailed email

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AdelevdWalt (3/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok first you learned your lesson with onboard charging, so get an external charger. Vapeking has a Golisi i2 charger for R220 and its realy good and cam charge many different size batteries. Then make sure you have atleast 2 batteries so one cam charge and use other one.
> 
> Now the building. Never had a Pulse x rda, but I think its a dual coil. Dual coils are harder to build so I would suggest maybe first get a single coil rda, fruits, menthols candies etc, most people prefer higher ohms and lower watts, so for that also rather single coil. Many people like the Recurve, it has great flavour I just dont like that you have to squonk the while time, but its a great option. Other wise the Wasp nano is very cheap, easy build amd great flavour. From what you had before you can actually get any rda, they will all taste better.
> 
> ...


Well i have poor quality wire and cotton where im just practicing the technique of the wrapping etc. But i use pre-made coils.

I also received an extra firing pin to use the rda by dripping and not squonking. Does the dual coil affect the flavour too?

I feel most my flavours are so subtle in this rda compared to my rtA? Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (3/4/19)

AdelevdWalt said:


> Well i have poor quality wire and cotton where im just practicing the technique of the wrapping etc. But i use pre-made coils.
> 
> I also received an extra firing pin to use the rda by dripping and not squonking. Does the dual coil affect the flavour too?
> 
> I feel most my flavours are so subtle in this rda compared to my rtA? Am i doing something wrong?


What is poor quality wire? Did you buy it at Builders warehouse
If you want to build your own coils, Ni80 will do the job fine and is cheapish. Maybe 26ga, with that you can build dual or single coils
There is many things that can affect the flavour, airflow, coil, coil placement, wicking etc.check those youtube videos. Your watts also. Like I said, go into bypass mode and see at what watts you should be vaping with the coils installed and then play around that watts in normal mode.
Dual coils can give great flavour. Its just when you vape fruits etc, most people like it more of a cooler vape than this warm big cloud vapes you mostly get from dual coils. A warm creamy custard can be great on dual coils if thats the flavour you like.


----------



## AdelevdWalt (3/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> What is poor quality wire? Did you buy it at Builders warehouse
> If you want to build your own coils, Ni80 will do the job fine and is cheapish. Maybe 26ga, with that you can build dual or single coils
> There is many things that can affect the flavour, airflow, coil, coil placement, wicking etc.check those youtube videos. Your watts also. Like I said, go into bypass mode and see at what watts you should be vaping with the coils installed and then play around that watts in normal mode.
> Dual coils can give great flavour. Its just when you vape fruits etc, most people like it more of a cooler vape than this warm big cloud vapes you mostly get from dual coils. A warm creamy custard can be great on dual coils if thats the flavour you like.



I bought, a very cheap toolkit and some pirate wire was included but no info regarding gauge is on the packaging so i just use it to practice wrapping and the chuck it! Seems i need to register for a new Bachelors Degree in Vaperology!


----------

